# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Ziekte van Alzheimer vroegtijdig opsporen

## FRANCOIS580

Ziekte van Alzheimer vroegtijdig opsporen 


*Alzheimer is een ongeneeslijke hersenziekte, waarbij cellen in sommige delen van je hersenen ophouden te functioneren en uiteindelijk zelfs afsterven. 
﻿Ondanks het feit dat de ziekte van Alzheimer onomkeerbaar is, zoeken wetenschappers volop naar manieren om deze ouderdomsziekte vroegtijdig op te sporen, te voorkomen en te genezen. Deze onderzoekers zoeken ook ijverig naar een afdoende methode om Alzheimer vroegtijdig te... voorspellen. Zopas ontwikkelden Duitse wetenschappers een neustest waarmee ze zelfs jaren voor het uitbreken van deze ziekte en het herkennen van de symptomen, kunnen voorspellen of je ooit Alzheimer zult krijgen of niet. Hoe werkt deze test en wat zijn de oorzaken en symptomen van deze meest voorkomende vorm van dementie? En kun je er zélf iets aan doen om het ontstaan van Alzheimer zo lang mogelijk uit te stellen of de symptomen ervan te verzachten?* 

Wetenschappers ontdekten in ons neusslijmvlies de tau- proteïne. Deze beschadigt én maakt op termijn de cellen van je hersenen kapot, en tast op die manier ook je geheugen aan. De onderzoekers ontdekten nu dat uitgerekend dit onderzoek van je neusslijmvlies kan aantonen of deze proteïne al verspreid is naar je hersenen of niet. Is deze in je hersenen aanwezig, dan is de kans op het ontwikkelen van Alzheimer bijzonder groot. Dat is ongetwijfeld een enorme stap voorwaarts. Wordt deze aandoening in de allervroegste fase ontdekt.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------

